
Man who avoided arrest in Florida handicap space shooting has been charged - tommywiseausmom
http://www.tampabay.com/news/publicsafety/Shooter-charged-with-manslaughter-in-Clearwater-stand-your-ground-case_170853729
======
Cheyana
As he should be. Going around picking fights (as he was known to do) just
because you know you can end them with a bullet does not justify the excuse
that you’re “standing your ground.”

